# buddy just bought a 700 prairie, should i be worried?



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

my buddies brother (who i ride with a lot, he has a 660 grizzly) just got off the phone bragging about this 700 praire (ALL STOCK).
he was ranting how it would flip you over if you don't let off on pavement. i just replied, "good! we need more people to ride with!" he obviously called to rub it in that the 700 was gonna be faster than me. he said, "you better put your stock tires back on!". i just said, oh yeah!? he is still bent because my brute eats up his 660 grizzly so he thinks he found someone faster than me.


so guys,...did he?

all stock 700 praire VS my brute (mods in sig.)


----------



## prairieforce (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a 700 prairie and as much as I like it ,there is no way it will out run a mod 750. so I wouldn't worry if I was you. Shoot my stock kingquad will run down and blow away a 660 grizz.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

so i should just let the brother "think" im gonna get beat and wait until race day is what you are sayin??


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I have out run on in my bruit B4 my mods. the guy raced me 5 times. he shook his head could not believe it. Now I would slaughter one. I think you will have no issue. should have him by at least a quad length. Don't loose sleep over it. Tell him bout time you got some real power...congratulations


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

no sleep lost. i think its fun. its the brother thats all bent. hes one of those, gotta one up ya guys. i cant wait for us ALL to go out and enjoy an evening.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

How do you Like the maroon primary. Thinking of changing up..


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

He isnt gonna be happy if he wanted to one up you


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i like the maroon. but i may change them both to VFJ springs when i get my clutch done.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The 700 is unreal IMO. I like them better than both of my Brute 750's. Don't get me wrong...I liked them as well. The 700 is a great motor...beside's the 650 its the best one they have ever built. Can't believe they quit making it. I have always wanted one.

On another note...rode the new Brute 2012 today.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

thoughts on the new brute???

i am excited about the 700, i got so many ideas for his bike...lol


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

You should be fine if he is all stk........he might not be telling you the full story lol. Your stk sec would be better than the epi black.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i say get him in the deep mud and show him what the brute is about


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

kawboy1 said:


> You should be fine if he is all stk........he might not be telling you the full story lol. Your stk sec would be better than the epi black.



i know for sure its all stock. previous owner was an older guy that never drove it.

you think i should change the spring back to the stock one eh?


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yup...those zillas are pretty light for 27" and the stk BF sec spring would be plenty or skip the black and go straight with almond if you want lower gearing. JMO.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i dont want to low a gearing. we like to drag race in open fields and such and i dont want to loose to much top end.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I think it is going to be close. Those 700 SRA's put the power to the ground pretty good. Now if he shows up with the limited edition lime green Prarie....you will definately have a run for your money. Have fun, be safe, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

well we raced today. bottom end i eat em up pretty good. but as soon as i get to 30-35ish he slowly catches me and passes me up. id have to say my belt is slippin up top. looks like i might throw that stock spring back in and check the deflection. it kind of grinds a little when i put it in gear but i haven't physically check the deflection i a while. it is def. a strong bike!

im not going to tell him when i get my clutch done by VFJ and then race him...LOL


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

From what I've heard the VFJ. Set up is un- real. Next on my list...


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yep vfj clutch = :rockn:


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

My black sec really slowed my top as well thinkin of goin to stock for my ridin.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Black secondary should really not have changed your speed. The specs are almost exactly that of a stock spring.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

I know i read that too but i lost a bit ill have to change back one day and gps it again.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

other than belt deflection MAY be off and the tires....for the MODS i have i figured i would have stayed ahead if not pulled away though?

unless the dang VDI is running SO rich its killing my top end?


----------

